# Playing Poker on TV.  Is it real???  Please tell me it's not!



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a question...wonder if someone could help. I decided to teach myself how to play poker. And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv. Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up. 
1. I did not have to give my name.
2. I did not have to give credit card infor mation.
3. I did not have to give banking info,

I just played and win some lost some like normal. My family keeps joking about it being real poker and I am about to lose my house.

Not so, right?

Please ease my mind and don't play with me..I'm getting an ulcer over this!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2019)

Idk man, all poker online and in the media is not the poker I play.

I don't play "Texas Hold 'em". Fuck that shit.

I play Blind Baseball and Up n Down the River and Follow the Bitch and real games like that.

7 card stud, 7-card no peek, 5 card stud, 5-card draw.

That's the games I play.

What games do these guys play?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

You are the one I thought would know.  This isn't on line, it's on the tv.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm having images of me losing my house and car.  Instead, I hope I'm just losing my mind.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> You are the one I thought would know.  This isn't on line, it's on the tv.



What games do they play? Usually the dealer calls the game when we play, and the deal rotates.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I'm having images of me losing my house and car.  Instead, I hope I'm just losing my mind.



Well don't be betting anything that could make that happen.

I'm good at poker. I can go out with $50 and come back with $450


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > You are the one I thought would know.  This isn't on line, it's on the tv.
> ...


It's just Texas Hold 'Em.  There's a one dealer all the time.  They are like cartoon characters.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having images of me losing my house and car.  Instead, I hope I'm just losing my mind.
> ...


That's great.  But each level we get between $2-10K.  As much as I have been playing, I probably went throught $100k!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I have a question...wonder if someone could help. I decided to teach myself how to play poker. And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv. Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.
> 1. I did not have to give my name.
> 2. I did not have to give credit card infor mation.
> 3. I did not have to give banking info,
> ...


What?  You can't be normal and watch porn like the rest of us?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question...wonder if someone could help. I decided to teach myself how to play poker. And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv. Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.
> ...


THANK YOU FOR MAKING ME LAUGH!  i'M FEMALE, AND THAT IS JUST NOT MY THING.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I have a question...wonder if someone could help. I decided to teach myself how to play poker. And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv. Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.
> 1. I did not have to give my name.
> 2. I did not have to give credit card infor mation.
> 3. I did not have to give banking info,
> ...



If you have not given any credit card or bank account/routing number information...it is just pretend money.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk man, all poker online and in the media is not the poker I play.
> 
> I don't play "Texas Hold 'em". Fuck that shit.
> 
> ...


They aren't real people.  At least I don't think they are.  There's no talking going on.  It's just a game....right?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question...wonder if someone could help. I decided to teach myself how to play poker. And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv. Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.
> ...


God Bless you, Percy!  I'm starting to catch my breath again!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, but you don't think women watch porn?  I respect it isn't your thing so I'll not refer to the massive amount of pizza delivery clips out there.



LOL


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


pizza delivery clips?


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


See, you ARE intrigued!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


LOL!  I guess you're right.  But you can keep it a secret from me!  Enjoy your Pizza Hut Clips!


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


*Pizza hut! * LOL

Everyone knows that its *Godfather's Pizza* that has the hottest delivery girls!

*grin*

Have a good night lass.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Thank you and you have a great night, too!


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


It's all play money, same as the online for fun poker and blackjack games.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


I THANK YOU, SIR!  I WILL SLEEP WELL TONIGHT!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I have a question...wonder if someone could help. I decided to teach myself how to play poker. And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv. Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.
> 1. I did not have to give my name.
> 2. I did not have to give credit card infor mation.
> 3. I did not have to give banking info,
> ...


Did you get the phone call yet?


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



When you hit $1Billion in winnings, don’t go out and buy a mega yacht with your credit card.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk man, all poker online and in the media is not the poker I play.
> 
> I don't play "Texas Hold 'em". Fuck that shit.
> 
> ...


Patty Cake and Old Maid.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I want no part of that.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 2, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I have a question...wonder if someone could help. I decided to teach myself how to play poker. And I started by watching the World Poker Tour on tv. Just for fun, I asked the tv to show me poker games and WPT (World Poker Tour) showed up.
> 1. I did not have to give my name.
> 2. I did not have to give credit card infor mation.
> 3. I did not have to give banking info,
> ...



You're not about to lose your house, but online poker is real poker for real money, and you can win and lose a lot of money playing online.

If you're serious about learning to play poker, I recommend Super System by Doyle Brunson - two time winner of the Main Event at the World Series of Poker.  

But the best master class in poker on TV isn't the World Poker Tour, it's High Stakes Poker on the Game Show Network, with Gabe Kaplan commentating.  Yes, Mr. Kotter is a famous poker player.  His commentary on High Stakes Poker is both educational and entertaining.  Kaplan is a student of Doyle Brunson, and he literally explains what the players are thinking when they mull over whether to call the bets.


----------

